# Which SVS Sub for my open room?



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I just started on a AV system, do not have a dedicated HT room and I am not looking to go crazy. My current AV setup is in the living room which is attached to the kitchen and dining room, in an open format. The room (incl. kitchen and dining area) is approx. 18'x22' and the ceiling slopes from 8' to 11.5'. I have large furnature, so space is tight. I have no sub right now, so that has to be first. I plan to purchase the front/surround speakers thereafter, but due to space limitations, they will have to all be "book shelf" sized.

Subwoofer budget is less than $700 (unless room specs force higher). Need a small footprint, best location is corner behind TV (51" projection), so a tall speaker is fine. I have heard nothing but great things about SVS and was thinking of either the 20-39 PCi or SB12-Plus given their small footprint. Usage is 50% TV, 30% DVDs and 20% CD/SACD/MP3. I am open to suggestions since I konw I have a large room and a small budget.

Thanks, Marc.


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Marc.....I think SVS makes some great subs for the money. I have 2 of their passive tubes (16-46+) and a 1000W pro amp to drive them. They have a small foot-print and a big sound. I listen to a lot of music on mine, buy when the effects come out on a movie...watch out! Big sound. I have not heard their powered units, but I don't think you can go wrong.

My room is larger than yours by quite a bit with 20' catedrial ceiling. Still fills it with bass. You can get "B" stock from them at times for lower prices. Look for used ones on places like audiogone.

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks *rosco968*, I hadn't even considered a passive sub. I almost prefer the ability to control the power with a separate power source. I will need to look into the cost diferential and a suitable amp. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Cloud,

With a larger room environment like that...I'd go with the 25-31PCi and allow us to custom tune it for you to 22hz. This will give you strong bass output down to the 19-20hz range...with a little more headroom capability(compared to the 20-39PCi). Plus, the 25-31PCi is $50 less expensive($549), the custom tuning is free, and it is a little smaller too..

Which receiver/speakers are you using in the system? will you be able to place the subwoofer in/near a corner of the room---preferably a corner near the key seating positions? Also, with action oriented DVDs, will you occasionally use loud to very loud volume levels?

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Tom,

Thanks for the response. Based on the advice from some of the other forum members, I emailed this exact question to [email protected] and "Ed" promptly responded. I sent him a detailed figure of my room. He mentioned that "No doubt about it - the 20-39PCi is your guy. It will perform better than the SB12-Plus - going deeper and louder at the deepest frequencies." But I certianly like your idea of going with the louder 25-31PCi but tuning it for the lower frequency.

I typically listen to movies between volume levels -20 to -10 dB. At least thats what's on my receiver. However, my current speakers are awful so I end up raising the volume to compensate. I will be upgrading them shortly after the sub.

Out of curiosity, does SVS have a upgrade/buy back policy?

My Room: 









My Equipment:
Harmon Kardon AVR430 7.1 Receiver 65 watts per channel (http://www.harmankardon.com/product_detail.aspx?cat=REC∏=AVR%20430&stype=S)
Sony KP-51WS510 51" Wide Screen TV
Pioneer Elite DV-45A DVD/SACD
Acoustimass 5 Speakers Front (nice in its day, time to go)
JBL Center & Surround Rears (15 year old, junk)


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Cloud,

The 20-39PCi and the 25-31PCi(22hz) are so close in overall performance I'm not sure if you would be able to pick one from the other in a listening test.. The 20-39PCi will extend a little deeper(but it is a little larger and $50 more expensive too)...both will make excellent choices.

I'm sorry but we don't have any type of trade in policy. 

Tom V.
SVS


----------

